# New exterior door. This can't be right....



## ACobra289 (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a contractor and his crew doing quite a bit of work for me. One of the projects is to redo the front entryway with new framing and new door/sidelights with half moon transom.

When I got home from Work Friday I noticed the threshold seems WAY too high. The bottom of the threshold is at finished floor level. This can't be right can it?? I will be talking with the contractor in the morning, but it would nice if I had some agreement from others that I am not out of line.


----------



## zannej (Aug 23, 2015)

Does the door swing in or out? I'm guessing in? If it swings in, then it needs room to swing without scraping the floor.


----------



## ACobra289 (Aug 23, 2015)

zannej said:


> Does the door swing in or out? I'm guessing in? If it swings in, then it needs room to swing without scraping the floor.



Correct, it swings in. Sorry for not mentioning that.

I can undersand there needs to be some clearance, but the threshold is 1.5 inches above the finished floor height. That seems like a tripping hazard.

This is a prehung door/sidelights. I just don't understand why it was set on a 2x4 in the rough opening instead of something thinner.


----------



## zannej (Aug 23, 2015)

ACobra289 said:


> Correct, it swings in. Sorry for not mentioning that.
> 
> I can undersand there needs to be some clearance, but the threshold is 1.5 inches above the finished floor height. That seems like a tripping hazard.
> 
> This is a prehung door/sidelights. I just don't understand why it was set on a 2x4 in the rough opening instead of something thinner.



Ohh! For some reason I thought you meant the bottom of the door was up inordinately high.

I don't know if 1.5" is normal for a threshold. Do you have a picture of it with the door opened?

My only guess would be its to keep exterior water from getting in.. but I don't know enough about doors and doorframes. Hopefully someone here will know and can give you more info.

Are you able to call the contractor back and say you are not satisfied with the threshold? State that you are concerned with tripping over it. Perhaps ask why it is so high. My guess is that it is not supposed to be like that, but I don't actually know.

Edit: with a quick google search I found reference where it says it should not be more than 1/2" above the finished floor to meet ADA requirements but possibly as high as 3/4". Hopefully someone can weigh in on this.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 23, 2015)

Can you post a pic of the threshold from the outside?


----------



## ACobra289 (Aug 23, 2015)

Here is a pic from the outside and a wider view of the inside.

Stone veneer will be going around the door and up above the transom.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 23, 2015)

My bigger concern is the weather seal between the concrete and the wall.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 23, 2015)

I think you going to appreciate that extra height when the weather is not so good. It looks like the the exterior concrete and the interior floor are about the same height. Ask you contractor how he sealed that threshold.


----------



## zannej (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm curious what it looks like when the door is open.

It does seem like a tripping hazard, but it might keep out some water. But ultimately, if you are not comfortable with the height, you can tell the contractor that. You're the one who has to live with it.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome to the site.
That is how a door looks in moist houses, it looks to me like you have new floor over old floor, looking at the lower wall plates on each side of the door. the contractor as spaced it up to make it look the way it should.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 23, 2015)

Just checking: "Moist houses" or "most houses"?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 23, 2015)

most...........


----------



## ACobra289 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks to those who have responded.

There is not a new floor over old. The original parquet wood and particle board under layment were removed. I put down new plywood (don't remember the thickness), and then the 3/4 hardwood. Everything from the hardwood out is new. That is completely new framing they just did. They removed 2 rows of hardwood and then replaced it with extra I had from the original install.

Weather is not a big concern because there is about 7 feet of porch roof overhang. The front door rarely gets wet from rain.

I would take a picture with the door open but my dogs are in the house right now and they are runners, so I can't open the door.  But as far as what it looks like, the threshold is 1.5 inches higher than the finished floor.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 23, 2015)

You could have it set lower but the idea is when it is time for the next floor, the door would not have to be adjusted for another floor.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 24, 2015)

You should check with your local building inspector.  There are codes for maximum heights for thresholds on egress doors.  It is a trip hazard and your concerns should be for other people coming in and out of your house.


----------



## joecaption (Aug 24, 2015)

Any prehung door I've ever installed has an 1-1/2 thick threshold.
If he did add a 2 X 4 under it as I think you suggest (but I doubt) it would have been done so the opening could be flashed on the outside.
Thresholds should never be installed flush with any deck, patio, slab, need at least a 2" step.
Need that height on the inside to allow for the finished flooring.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 24, 2015)

I think the main problem with your door is that the outside landing seems to be about level with your inside finished floor.  Given that you would not want the door threshold flush with the outside landing, I can understand why the door is installed that way.
For me, the best install, especially on a high traffic front egress, the threshold would be just above the finished floor on the inside and 1-1/2" or so above the outside landing.


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 24, 2015)

I agree with beachguy005 on the ideal install. I can also see the OP&#8217;s concerns about tripping. I had the very same condition in my old house and I got a piece of white oak and fashioned an extended threshold into the room that was wider than the door about 8&#8221; on a side and extended into the room about 8&#8221;. I left it down from the door about a half inch and tapered it down to the floor to about quarter inch and also off to both sides. 

I don&#8217;t have a photo of it but I did something quite similar in this house between the kitchen and the living room where I had a step. I thought the transition looked nice and even improved the look of the doorway in both cases and also reduced the trip hazard.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 24, 2015)

In 2006 our code changed and solid surface decks have to be built 6" below floor level and until the designers got that figured out we raised the doors 6". It's like walking thru a sub.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 24, 2015)

nealtw said:


> In 2006 our code changed and solid surface decks have to be built 6&quot; below floor level and until the designers got that figured out we raised the doors 6&quot;. It's like walking thru a sub.



 We called them knee knockers when I was in the Navy.  You could always tell the guys that were new to being on a ship because of the scabs on their shins.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 24, 2015)

ACobra289 said:


> Thanks to those who have responded.
> 
> There is not a new floor over old. The original parquet wood and particle board under layment were removed. I put down new plywood (don't remember the thickness), and then the 3/4 hardwood. Everything from the hardwood out is new. That is completely new framing they just did. They removed 2 rows of hardwood and then replaced it with extra I had from the original install.
> 
> ...



We will be looking for the outcome that you settle with or at least his story.


----------

